
[Removed]Help pay inequality by sharing your salary (open source project) - kgar
https://mysalary.tech/
======
seneca
Can someone define pay inequality for me? Is it that people with the same job
ought to be paid the same?

Having worked in the industry a while, I've seen many engineers with the same
job, same title, and wildly different levels of productivity. Even people with
less experience out performing those with more. I struggle to see how removing
all nuance around actual ability within a band is a good thing, and suspect
people armed with this information asking for raises are setting themselves up
to hear they're just not that good. Human beings aren't fungible resources.
While someone might be good enough for the job, it's unlikely they're exactly
as good as their peers.

I do think more information is a good thing, and as such making this available
is great, but I don't think it leads to the outcome some seem to hope for.

~~~
thinkingemote
Almost all jobs are paid not according to how productive the employee is.
Pretty much most jobs are about doing a set amount of work. When it comes to
advertising or applying for a tech jobs how productive one is compared to a
fellow worker is not evaluated. Even quality is subjective.

Often companies will give production or time related bonuses, but base pay
should be able to be compared.

------
bobbytran
This doesn't actually help you, it will only ruin your chance for negotiation
and you will end up getting the lowest possible salary.

Open salary will only help pay inequality because everything is a secret right
now and some people are better at negotiating.

If it were all open, we would have equally low salaries across the board from
company to company.

It also puts the value on the position and not the person applying.

